# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tank selection.



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm going to do a heavily planted tank.

The current plan is a 120 gallon 4 foot show tank. it will be a 24" deep/24" high tank. Is there any reason I should choose a different tank?

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm going to do a heavily planted tank.

The current plan is a 120 gallon 4 foot show tank. it will be a 24" deep/24" high tank. Is there any reason I should choose a different tank?

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My first question is: What kind of aquarium do you want to keep? Dutch, Nature, Biotope/Natural, Hybrid? 

My second question is: What kind of fish do you want to keep?

120g tanks have pretty awkward dimensions for planted aquaria. I've seen few truly well done 120s Don Davis, ddaquaria, has a really good 120 discus aquarium that's worth studying. James Hofteizer's 100g custom (3x3x3) is another "awkward" tank to look at. 

That being said, they're great for Biotope/Natural aquaria where there are fewer plants and/or room for a couple large species and a couple other small ones. These are particularly good for Discus and Angels, with the good height and depth.

After working with a 24" tank for the past year I've come to be of the opinion that 18-20" is the perfect height for a planted tank. That's high enough that some of the larger species have room to show themselves off while not being so tall that it's difficult to find plants to cover the back wall.

If you're looking to do a more traditional planted aquarium 75 and 125 gallong aquariums are better choices. Their height to length ratio allows more choice for aquascaping while being large enough to house the big boys. 

If you've got the budget to buy a truly large aquarium and can go with MH pendants a 180g is a magnificent creature. Even though they're 24" high, the 24" depth and 72" length allow plenty of room for even the biggest of the big to grow fully and still leave room for many other species. 

I hope this has helped a little.
Best of luck,
Phil

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Glad to hear I'm "awkward" to look at









I really like my tank but a few inches less(22") on the height would make it easier to work, but I don't think you would look much in appearance. I think 24" front to back is more important. I would LOVE to be able to do a 72". I chose 36" only to keep the overall weight/size down.

Please take a look at my "awkward







" tank. Get a feel for the height and depth. You will just have a little more width to work with.

If you need there is a customer manufacturer (Glass Cages) who makes deliveries near you (White Plains NY). They will make anything you want with a few weeks notice, but you need to inform them if you want show quality. Keep in mind with custome they can not only make the exact dimentions you want but they can also drill for bulkheads and add overfloes.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> My first question is: What kind of aquarium do you want to keep? Dutch, Nature, Biotope/Natural, Hybrid?


I will be doing my first ever Dutch style aquarium. The 100 plus gallons tank may be a bit ambitious though, but I want a 4' or 6' tank.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> My second question is: What kind of fish do you want to keep?


The tank will be a community tank. I will have a wide variety of fish. Here's a quick list:
4-5: Discus or Green Severum (most likely using Green Severum)
4: Anglefish (Still researching if these will go with Green Severum )
4-6: Gourami (Still researching if these will go with Green Severum )
The above selections might just be one of the four fish. I'm still working this out.

The rest of the fish:
10+: Royal Black Emperor Tetra
6-8: Siamese Algae Eater
6: Otocinclus Catfish
4: Pearl Gourami
4: ??? Gourami (might not get these and use 6 pearls isntead. TBD)
1: Pleco (6" max)
3: large freshwater shrip (specifics TBD)
3: Bamboo Fan Shrimp (grows to 3" when mature)
6+: red-striped rasbora

Naturally, all plants are TBD. All I know is that I am going for a dutch style aquarium. I might havea small rock garden in it to. This is TBD. I might hide some flat rocks within the plantings to provide small open areas that can be used by shy fish, breeding, etc.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> 120g tanks have pretty awkward dimensions for planted aquaria. I've seen few truly well done 120s Don Davis, ddaquaria, has a really good 120 discus aquarium that's worth studying. James Hofteizer's 100g custom (3x3x3) is another "awkward" tank to look at.











I'm considering at the 4x2x2 right now. The 24" depth shouldn't be to deep in terms of maintenance. That's why I'm staying away from the 28" high tank that is available. I might be willing to go with an 18" deep tank in either hte 4' or 6' lengths. I've looked at many tanks over the past few weeks. I'll try to sneak a peak at the tank you mentioned.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> That being said, they're great for Biotope/Natural aquaria where there are fewer plants and/or room for a couple large species and a couple other small ones. These are particularly good for Discus and Angels, with the good height and depth.


So, for a dutch style aquaium, the extra depth might be more of a detriment than a benefit. While it seems contradictive it does make some sense now that you mention it. Creating a feeling of depth in a larger tank might be difficult, especially when a large variety of plants are to be used. I could just do a larger grassy area if I do the 2' deep tank, which is not a problem. I already have ideas in my head for a rough layout. Maybe I should go with a 6' tank that is still about 120 gallons.
Right now, I see my options as:
LxWxH
120 SHOW - 48Â½ x 24Â½ x 24Â¾ (the current plan)
75 SHOW 48Â½ x 18Â½ x 21Â½
135 SHOW 72Â½ x 18Â½ x 24Â½

These tanks all meet my criteria. The 120 is ideal go to the large volume. The 75 is OK, but I really do want 100+ gallons. The 135 would fit in the room, but it might be overbearing for the room. I would say the 135 is my second choice. The 75 is almost out of the question.

Actually, I just noticed this as an option:
110 Reef ReadyÂ® 60Â½ x 18Â½ x 24Â¾
Iw ould use the overflows and sump to my advantage to hide the heaters/filtration. This would be noisy though. The dimensions are perfect though! 5' long







Any opinions on using this reef for a dutch style aquarium?



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> After working with a 24" tank for the past year I've come to be of the opinion that 18-20" is the perfect height for a planted tank. That's high enough that some of the larger species have room to show themselves off while not being so tall that it's difficult to find plants to cover the back wall.


Pretty much an endorsment orthe 75 gallon tank. it's not really an issue of the tank being to small, it's just that I don't think it will fit all the fish I want. I can always cut back on fish selection though. Just using gourami's would be the easy solution to this. I wouldn't have to be oncerned with predation that way either











> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> If you're looking to do a more traditional planted aquarium 75 and 125 gallong aquariums are better choices. Their height to length ratio allows more choice for aquascaping while being large enough to house the big boys.


I aplogize for being a newbie: What manufacturer would you use to get a 125 gallon? Is that a 6 foo tank? There is the 135 gallon tank that I have for an option, but it's a 24 high, nto a 21 high.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> If you've got the budget to buy a truly large aquarium and can go with MH pendants a 180g is a magnificent creature. Even though they're 24" high, the 24" depth and 72" length allow plenty of room for even the biggest of the big to grow fully and still leave room for many other species.


Ahh, now you are talking about house number three







Short story. I'm getting married in 3 months. I have a house now, which is going to be sold and we are moving into house #2. I joke with my fiance that she can do whatever she wants with the house. I just want a lay-z-boy and a new fish tank







She laughs, but it's all I really want.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> I hope this has helped a little.
> ...


Helped alot actually,
Karl

I can now se how the 135 (6') might be better than the 120 (4') tank. A dutch aquarium will be easier to do and I'll have even more room for fish. It will aso make aquacaping more fun











> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Proverbs 3:7-8


 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

[This message was edited by kherman on Fri April 11 2003 at 09:07 AM.]


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I've consideed the 24" depth and feal it's not much of an issue. Luckily I'm 6'1", so my arms are long enough to reach the bottom of such a tank (barely). I figure I should be able to handle the 24" depth. 21" would be much easier to deal with though. It's amazing how much that extra 3" means.

Luckliy, this tank is going in the basement, so weight is not much of an issue. I just have to be sure to keep it level.

Wouldn't a custom tank cost extra cash to have it made? I'dalso needa custom stand. My curent plan was to use an off the shelf model.

I checked out your tank. It is VERY nice!

Karl



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> Glad to hear I'm "awkward" to look at
> ...


 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Custom is great in my opinion, but you can judge for yourself;

www.glasscages.com 120 Gal. 48 x 24 x 25 $200

To me there are three reasons to go custom (if you can);
1) Exactly the dimensions you want
2) Drilling, bulkheads and custom overflows
3) Heavier/stronger construction

I couldn't get the dimensions I wanted (36x24x24) from any of the manufacturers. I wanted the extra dimensions to have a large open space no matter what aquascape I did. Dutch is one of the few that work well in a narrow tank, but what if you decide to start experimenting a year from now? If you can do discus, then you should do discus (personal opinion, I'm too new to try them) and they look best in a wide swimming area. There's nothing saying you have to do large plants in a large aquarium. Do what you want. Larger tanks just give you more options (coming from a newbie with a 100g







)

On my tank, he changed me an extra $50 to drill the bulkheads, but because I have them most of my hardware is hidden under the cabinet without hoses and pipes showing. It also allows me a very simple automatic water changer.

Personally I like the construction of my tank better than lots of the tanks in the LFS. The glass in a litte thicker and there's a lot more reinforcement. Glasscages will reinforce the edges in order to avoid the center bracing.

On the flip side;
Make sure they know the quality you want. If you're the type that a little messy siicone is the end of the world ... make sure they take the extra second. You'll get a solid tank no matter what, but this is being built by a person who needs to know your priorities

You will need a custom stand, but they will also make you the stand if you want. I built my own and am very happy with it. Depends on what you're after.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*

[This message was edited by JamesHoftiezer on Fri April 11 2003 at 01:45 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

KHerman,

Oceanic makes a really nice 5' 135 predrilled aquarium, but it's on the pricey side. 

All-Glass Aquariums makes a good line of larger aquariums. They all come with annealed glass bottoms to allow for drilling at a later date if you so choose. Personally, I'd go drilled from the start.

If you're able to get a 150g it would be perfect for what you've described. They've got the same footprint of the 180 (72"x24") but they're 20" high. (If my memory serves)

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I recently purchased a 100 gallon acrylic, 5 feet long x 18 inches wide x 20 inches deep, for $289 on sale at a lfs. Cheaper than I could find anywhere else; when purchasing online you need to consider the cost of shipping as well (can be very high!)

One thing I almost found out the hard way, you really want to be certain of the quality of work your supplier has. I almost purchased from someone who custom-makes aquaria, only to find out later that their business went under because they constantly produced shoddy quality aquaria that would just fall apart some time after filling with water. Be careful out there!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

kherman,

I have a tank that combines several of the features you're looking for. It s 5'X2'X2', about 150 gallons. It's custom built by Island Aquariums. Before I bought mine I looked seriously at a 100 gallon tank with the dimensions that Heady described. I looked at both acrylic and glass. The dimensions are nice, but I wouldn't have the acrylic because the top brace is so large.

Even at 6' 1" you might find it inconvenient to work at the back of a tank that is 2 feet high and 2 feet deep. That's almost 34 inches from the top front to the bottom rear. It's hard not to be up to your armpit in a tank that large.


Roger Miller


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

A note about your fish selection: Severums might not be the best choice for a planted tank as they tend to rip up and/or eat plants. Certainly not saying it can't be done, but the odds would be stacked against you. Good luck with your tank search--I'm kind of doing the same!


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by 2la:
> A note about your fish selection: Severums might not be the best choice for a planted tank as they tend to rip up and/or eat plants. Certainly not saying it can't be done, but the odds would be stacked against you. Good luck with your tank search--I'm kind of doing the same!
> ...


Ya, I'm somewhat taking them off the list. I was thumbing through my Takashi Amano book 3. He has a 120 gallon tank in there (4x2x2) which has Pearl Gourami's in it. After seeing that, I think they(the gourami's) are attractive and well proportioned for a tank this size and not overbearing. I'll be using 6+ gourami's. Probably 6 or 8.

So, based on your advice and what I've seen, I think the biggest fish I will use is the Pearl Gourami's









 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Everyone,

I am still looking at All-Glass, Oceanic, and custom made tanks. glasscages.com requires yo pick hte tank up at a shopw (White Plains, NY) in my case. That's a 2+ hour drive one way for me.

I'm still debating wether or not to get a custom tank.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

My drive was about an 1 1/2 hours. Columbia was the closest show. I just made it into a little day trip.

Here's a little plus though .... reptile shows are the best place to look for driftwood. Its one of the few places you can go to and pick through hundreds of pieces. I got my grapewood and cork from reptile shows.

Have you had a chance to look at my construction journal? There are lots of closeups of the tank. THere are also some others on the board who have bought from them.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I am currently going through your journal. Where did you order the workbench legs from? I am like you, paranoid







I know with the time I have, I could do some nice cabinet work that I'll be happy with.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> My drive was about an 1 1/2 hours. Columbia was the closest show. I just made it into a little day trip.
> ...


 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Industrial supply house. I just looked them up in the yellow pages and looked for a place that allowed counter sales.
Grainger is a prime example of places that carry it although they make you set up a commercial account.
I have 2-3 non-Grainger alternatives and this is a small city. You should be able to find somebody fairly easy.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I was just looking around grainger's web-site. I'm assuming you bought EDSAL brand legs.
Edsal
Could you verify that you bought the following. Jsut navigate the site to the following page:

Catalog->Workplace Furniture->Bench Components & Accessories

It looks like you bought the ABL30 and ABL36 legs. Is this accurate? You use 2 pairs. WOW! So, you have a total capacity of 8000 pounds. That's alot of support. Not a bad idea though. better safe than sorry. I must say, that looks like one hell of a way to do it! This is an incredible idea and the custom tank is looking like a more realistic idea with every passing day. I think I'm going to endup using a veriation of your stand design.

How did you tie the leg pairs together? Did you just bolt the legs to the table top and bottom? no cross bracing was used?

So, your stand is actually 30" deep. I am really trying to avoid going more than 24" deep on the stand. I don't want a stand that is that deep. The room the tank is going in really doesn't allow for it unless I start getting creative with the room's laout. I can always get a suctom tank that is 30" deep though. Eveil thoughts now going through my head







48" wide, 20" high, 30" deep? 30" might be too much for a dutch aquarium though.

Thanks for making me totally rethink my tank design









With those legs, I could do a 60"(5 ft), 20" high 20" deep tank (or similar). Then I could use two pairs of legs arranged next to each other. Two in the front, two in the back.

Is there any way to do X bracing with these legs? X-bracing between a pair of legs seems to look like a requirment or else it might just fall over to the side.

I e-mailed Edsal and asked them to give me the contact info for my local dealer. They have 1400 dealers in the US(I think).

I'm assuming you use a canister filter in your setup.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by JamesHoftiezer:
> Industrial supply house. I just looked them up in the yellow pages and looked for a place that allowed counter sales.
> ...


 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It looks like the same legs. Its 29" at the lowest point, but you could also cut another 4-5" off the bottom. It would take 5 minutes at a metal shop. My height woks good as it becuase it gives me plenty of room under the stand for canisters(2228 & 2028), plumbing and CO2 tanks.

The legs are bolted top an bottom. By using two pair on square, I elimiate any chance of sway. If I did it again I would just use the 30" so that they fit inside each other easier.

The panels(sides) are just clipped on from the inside. They have no structural value and were added last after I had everything installed.

The stand is 32" of horizontal depth to the wall. Since my tank is 24" horizontal it gives me a nice ledge to work with. That same metal shop could trim the ends by 4-6" with no loss in strength.

As long as you don't trim into the central square/bracing, you shouldn't affect the stregth one bit.

*(Stepping onto soap box)*
When I talk about going to an industrial supply house or running by a metal shop, its nothing that should intimidate anyone. Make a couple of calls and you'll find someone who will work with you. If you look at the big picture its a small effort for something that you will keep for years.

I just think anytime you take the extra time or that extra step it gives you the extra the other person doesn't have and it makes it yours as a result.

P.S> I have some better pictures of the inside I'll post tonight.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

By using two pairs I not only got 4x the capacity and stabilize the stand in two axis, but it also distributed the weight across more points on the floor.

Also I'm not sure if I described the top in my other threads, but its 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF bonded togther and then routed on the edges. It makes for a SOLID top. I used a power saw, router and hole saw to do it. No other or really special tools required.

The bottom is a larger piece of 3/4" MDF. It distrubes the load a bit and gives me a spill edge.

The top and bottom were attached to to the legs through predrilled holes using 1/4" carriage bolts. On the top, I tightened the bolts and allowed the heads to sink into the top, then used drywall compound to smooth thigs out.

Under the tank, you'll find 1/2" pink insulation board.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

James,

I'm smacking my forehead now. Now I realize how your setup can not sway. it's extremely obivous with 10 seconds of thought as opposed to my previous 5 seconds









The leg stands have 1/4" pre-drilled holes, I am assuming.

Insulation between the tank and the base, very nice tweak!

Where did you end up doing hte heating? Do your canisters have heaters inside?

You are helping me more than you could imagine.

For a top, I might just go to home depot and get some wood flooring material to finish the top off. At least for ht etop trim, if the tank is smaller. than the base. I thinkk my trim work will be much different than what you did, but that's insignifigant. You are helping me a ton with figuring out how to build a SOLID base.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

James,
Your stand is making me start to debate doing a tank more similar to your 100 gallon. A 3' tank as opposed to a 4'. Plumbing will be a bit different, but that's a sminor point.

I have to start sketching plans tonight so I can decide on a tank.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Here are some good pics of what it looks like underneath. They're the same from the construction thread.




























*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

There's a big list of things I'd do different but I think the basic concepts to be very sound.

If it helps I started my tank two months late in order to get the custom tank. As a guage of 'if its worth it' my aquascape thread just topped 2000 views in two months (almost 6K including the archive) .... and I am a newbie. This tank is my first (of any kind .. not even a goldfish) and is less than 6 months old.

Please read the archived threads on the old board. You can see how these forums helped shape the tank and the aquascape. Like you, these forums planted seeds, then grew and shaped the ideas.

CABINET
1) Since i left the tank out from the wall, I should have put the cable outlets on the back as well
2) Added an extra socket inside the cabinet
3) Put the plastic tub in from the beginnning
4) extra hole for controller cable
5) added extra pipe connections from the start
6) skip 36" legs and use both 30"

HOOD
1) done the hinge differently on the hood, so that I could add a hydraulic closer, give better arch
2) more ventilation holes
3) hardwood rim, base and back
4) more but smaller DC fans
5) might add splash guard for the lights

LIGHT
1) used 96w instead of 55w, but then I got the 55w bulbs CHEAP
2) maybe think MH/PC combo again

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

That was your first tank ?!?!?!?

Well, I am VERY impressed. This is going to be my first "real" tank.

My history:
childhood: 20 gallon tank (I think) w/ goldfish and a pleco.
college: cheezy 10 gallon community tank. I was truely dumb back then. The tank was a mess.
Currently: 35 gallon hex. Community tank. I learned alot from this tank and it is the reason I am interested in aquariums the way I am now. I actually use meds now when needed and know what species not to mix better (from experience and reading). Lesson one: Betta's are great community fish unles a similar sized fish is in the tank. The Betta kept attacking my molly's.

Back to the stand. I'll probably do something more like 2x4 constuction around the steal legs. I'll most likely opt for 3/4 plywood on the top and bottom. I'll probably stack the top with two pieces like you did.

Tonight I'm actually going to try and plan this thing out! Well, atlesat by the end of the weekend









THANKS FOR EVERYTHING! You have been invaluable.

Does this site host pictures for you or are they elsewhere? I was just wondering because I might start keeping a log here. I was going to do it at my web page, but I am limitied to 5 meg and pictures could quickl;y fill up the quota.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

YUP, 
First time I've even mixed fish and water. I think they key is that while what we do here is science and art, its not the mystery it once was.

You won't need the 2x4's around the legs, but some lighter framing to support the sides could work.
If yo haven't used MDF before I highly suggest it for this project. It is heavier, but it is stronger and much easier to work with. Especially if you're going for a finished appearance.

No hosting here, but I know what you're saying. I piggyback onto my sister's ecommerce site for pics, but I have been considering getting some webspace of my own soon.

www.ipowerweb.com and www.lunarpages.com both have some awesome deals for ~$8/month.

and .... you're welcome, but I'm just passing on the information and time others have given me.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, the light framing is TBS. Maybe 1x4s? Time will answer that riddle.

I've used MDF before for my car stereo. I agree with it being easier to work with, but I'm not sure if it's stronger than plywood.

I think I'm going to use moulding on the edges of the stand and stain the whole thing. I'm most likely going to use a cherry colored stain. Anything visible is going to be stained, so plywood and MDF won't be visible even if it is used









I'll figure out what to do for pics later









Thanks for everything,
Karl

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

James and everyone else,

I have decided on a custom tank.

I will also be getting some of those heavy duty steel legs to build a stand. Right now the basement walls are in the framed statee, so I might run a dedicated power line from the main breaker panel.

Now for the shocker! The wall the tank is going on is basically an open wall. Interestingly enough, the tank will also overshoot the corner of one of the walls. So, maybe two feet of the left side ofhte tank will overhang hte wall, which is also whereth e entrance to the room is, kinda. So, decorating the left side to be "pretty" from the left end view is now a necessity. So, if I am going to do that, I might do a 30" deep tank. So, right now, I am thinking that a 30" deep, 20" high and 60" long tank is in order. I'm almost positive it will fit, it's just a matter of making sure that it will not over-power the room.

My fiance's dad started getting interested in the plumming. We're getting hte basement florr broken up to re-plumb the basement's bathroom. The plumbing won't allow for a toilet and sink. Whoever did it screwed up badly. Anyways, he said, why not run a line from the hot/vcold water to the tank then we'll just plumb the overflow to the waste lines. "It will cost like $20 extra". It was tempting and I would have done it, but I think the tank isn't going next to the bathroom or near it at this point. What a lazy way to do water changes though







It would have been perfect









 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I would defiantly run a 15 amp minimum dedicated GFI circuit to where the tank is. And if you can plumb hot and cold water and a waste water outlet to where the tank is going to be then you have a dream system! One thing I would point out is that lighting a 60" tank is a bit problematic. Standard fixtures are 4 feet long. DIY CF stuff (Aqua Botanic or AH Supply) are either two feet or three feet long. You can light it with a mixture of 96 watt and 55 watt fixtures. Your tank as you mentioned will have a volume of around 155 gallons. So you are going to need a bit of light. The 30" wide also makes it a bit harder to light. That's a pretty wide tank. You might consider going maybe 26" wide and running either 55 or 65 watt kits lengthwise in the hood.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the advice on the 15 amp circuit. It makes total sense to me to do so since no dry-wall is up yet. I'll be sure to use GFIs.

I suppose the 60" tank might not be easy from what you said. Do able, but with some headaches. maybe I'll have to settle on a 6' tank







That might be too big for the wall though.

Maybe I should just settle on a 24" deep tank, 20" high and then debate whether to do a 4', 5' or 6' wide tank









I get to go to the future house in a bit, so I can hopefully decide on the basement arangement with the fiance today.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well the 24" deep by 20" high sounds good. Just settle on the length. And remember than even numbered lengths are easier to light. If you are going to run the wiring you might even want to run a 30 amp service there with say six outlets. You can never have enough outlets.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, I have some VERY good news.

I have decided on the 4 foot tank. It will give me an excuse to upgrade later







in actuality, a 6 foot tank would be too big for the room.

So, I've settled on a 48" wide, 24" deep, 20" high tank.

Now, time to figure out the plumbing!
I'm doing a dutch style aquarium. I am planning on doing holes in the bottom of the aquarium in order to use canister filters. but I might use a sump instead.

I think I'll start a new thread for the filter selection.

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Since tank selection is "locked in", I've started a new thread in the hardware sub-forum. The general topic is heater/filter selection.

Heater and filter selection

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Didn't know if you had seen these viws of the stand;

















*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think I've seen those views. THANKS!

Karl

 MY Web Page - go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.


----------

